# Java Applets und Power Point



## Problemkind (28. Jun 2007)

hallo leute

mir stellt sich folgendes problem: wie kann ich ein java-applet in power point integrieren (ich benutze office XP)

wäre sehr verbunden, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte

grüße


----------



## Wildcard (28. Jun 2007)

ähm....
gar nicht
Nimm OpenOffice.


----------



## Problemkind (28. Jun 2007)

und wie geht es da?


----------



## Wildcard (28. Jun 2007)

Einfügen -> Objekt -> Applet


----------



## Problemkind (28. Jun 2007)

bei mir gibts ne fehlermeldung: "Fehler beim Aktivieren des Objektes. Allgemeiner OLE Fehler"

was ist denn jetzt los?


----------



## Wildcard (28. Jun 2007)

Vielleicht stimmt was mit deinem applet nicht?


----------



## Problemkind (28. Jun 2007)

das applet funktioniert... komisch


----------



## Problemkind (28. Jun 2007)

was machst du denn genau (schritt für schritt) um das applet in die präsentation einzubetten?


----------



## Wildcard (28. Jun 2007)

Presenter aufmachen -> einfügen -> objekt -> applet -> class datei auswählen
Getestet und für gut befunden.


----------



## Problemkind (28. Jun 2007)

bei mir ist da nur ein stecker auf einem rosa hintergrund

bin so langsam am verzweifeln


----------



## Wildcard (28. Jun 2007)

Schonmal versucht die Präsentation auch zu starten?  :lol:


----------



## Problemkind (28. Jun 2007)

wenn ich die präsentation starte, dann ist da nur ein graues feld... das ist ja das problem


----------

